# My DEAR LYFT Good-Bye Letter



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Lyft wanted to know why I wanted my account deactivated, so I'm sharing this with readers here as well; cut and pasted from the email I responded with.

****
Dear Lyft:

I originally signed up to drive for Uber, with financed car. I'm a taxi driver by trade. I drove 5-6 days a week with Uber. I was nondiscriminatory with trip acceptances. My acceptance rate was high, but fraudulent claims on my account was derogatory. Most of us know the system is largely automated with canned responses based on keyword algorithms. Ultimately, I was fired by a computer. My livelihood was taken away by by a decision making model, that was enforced by a so-called specialized team. I have grown to hate Uber Support, and when speaking with them over the phone, their English is limited to eighth grade level.


I'm a taxi driver in my town. People know me; the taxi inspector, administrators at the taxi company, dispatchers, and my local rider community. Moreover, I'm allowed to carry a weapon to defend myself with! My heart was broken when I learned of that single, but pregnant mother with two children was murdered. She drove for Lyft. I too have taken the brunt of hostilities, but not as bad as she got. Also, unmarked cars are easy to get away with than a commercial taxi.


However, I'm not making enough money to live on. I'm already in Chapter 13 bankruptcy making payments, and the trustee wants me to pay more money than I can afford thus causing me to go into default on my plan. Lyft keeps saturating my market with part time drivers! I barely make $700.00 dollars each week if I stay out there the maximum allotted time before the app tells me to get some rest. This is insane, and have driven me to attend church to avoid cracking up mentally. The church members thought I was gonna join the club because I was going there so much. We don't have much in common, as I stay on the streets to earn an income.


Lyft, you have oppressed my wages with lower rates than Uber pays. Your rate is getting to the point where people stopped taking the bus. It is degrading to have my car morphed into a bus, and I'm tired of the degrading treatment by your company, and your account holders that exploit the cheap rides. This is not worth it. I can make more money cleaning bathrooms or something. I wake up early in the morning to get ready to help people go where they want to go. This morning, I have a taxi outside


Enough is enough.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Great, too bad they won't read past dear Lyft.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

2Cents said:


> Great, too bad they won't read past dear Lyft.


That is why I posted here too.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

That’s why they’re called GRYFT. Nothing more than FUBER dressed in a pink tutu.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Lyft wanted to know why I wanted my account deactivated, so I'm sharing this with readers here as well; cut and pasted from the email I responded with.
> 
> ****
> Dear Lyft:
> ...


An exercise in futility, but it saved your sanity. The letter is well written and every driver out there wholeheartedly agrees and endorse your letter, we all feel the same as you do.
Unfortunately management at Lyft are no better then Uber's management, both companies are out for one thing and one thing only, for you to generate money for some rich SOB to buy some multimillion dollar toy.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Before you send that, you might want to recheck your letter and make sure which company you are talking about at all times.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Before you send that, you might want to recheck your letter and make sure which company you are talking about at all times.


Why?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Why?


Hmmm... Guess my reading comprehension is lacking this early in the morning after doing what ants do last night and I wasn't sure why Uber was mentioned so many times in a letter to Lyft, but anyway. Maybe I need to read it through again later on...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hmmm... Guess my reading comprehension is lacking this early in the morning after doing what ants do last night and I wasn't sure why Uber was mentioned so many times in a letter to Lyft, but anyway. Maybe I need to read it through again later on...


Yes, it usually starts with Uber; doesn't it.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> An exercise in futility, but it saved your sanity. The letter is well written and every driver out there wholeheartedly agrees and endorse your letter, we all feel the same as you do.
> Unfortunately management at Lyft are no better then Uber's management, both companies are out for one thing and one thing only, for you to generate money for some rich SOB to buy some multimillion dollar toy.


Not me... I make good money and have fun doing this.

Like I always say, show me another job where I can make this (picture attached) with so little effort on my part, and during the times that I am available. It ain't perfect, of course, but I'm not making this side cash anywhere else.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Not me... I make good money and have fun doing this.
> 
> Like I always say, show me another job where I can make this (picture attached) with so little effort on my part, and during the times that I am available. It ain't perfect, of course, but I'm not making this side cash anywhere else.
> View attachment 294403


This is the Omaha Nebraska market on Lyft. 24 hours would bring in $650.00.

Let that hit the seach engines.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

No worries, there will always be lots of competition, but i out work and out plan them. I don't mess around when I am on the road.

Bring it on, i say. I'd do the same in any market or die trying


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> No worries, there will always be lots of competition, but i out work and out plan them. I don't mess around when I am on the road.
> 
> Bring it on, i say. I'd do the same in any market or die trying


If you were in my market, those numbers would not be there. You will be racking the miles on what you drive, not being paid enough to maintain it.

I met many people that drove for Uber/Lyft, and just yesterday -- a nice San Franciscan woman (lived here two years) tried it for a month, and quit!

She told me, "it is Not Worth It."


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm not other people. If the market sucked, nobody would make it there, but I guarantee you there are successful drivers in your part of Tennessee who have been doing this awhile.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> I'm not other people. If the market sucked, nobody would make it there, but I guarantee you there are successful drivers in your part of Tennessee who have been doing this awhile.


Sorry, I would like to agree with you, but I'm one of the best Chattanooga has had in rideshare, on the basic X platform. I've been driving folks around for the past four years, and know my market very well.

Moreover, I have a very good reason the believe you are a *Lyft Shill member*, trolling the forums, like a Russian misinformation troll.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I agree with you in most areas, however, you start the letter talking about Uber and then switch to talking about Lyft.
The letter is to Lyft. Your complaints and comments should concern Lyfts procedures only.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> If you were in my market, those numbers would not be there. You will be racking the miles on what you drive, not being paid enough to maintain it.
> 
> I met many people that drove for Uber/Lyft, and just yesterday -- a nice San Franciscan woman (lived here two years) tried it for a month, and quit!
> 
> She told me, "it is Not Worth It."


Just because Uber/Lyft exists in your market, does not make it a good idea to drive for them in your market.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Lyft wanted to know why I wanted my account deactivated, so I'm sharing this with readers here as well; cut and pasted from the email I responded with.
> 
> ****
> Dear Lyft:
> ...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AlteredBeast said:


> No worries, there will always be lots of competition, but i out work and out plan them. I don't mess around when I am on the road.
> 
> Bring it on, i say. I'd do the same in any market or die trying


How long have you been driving for Lyft for?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> I agree with you in most areas, however, you start the letter talking about Uber and then switch to talking about Lyft.
> The letter is to Lyft. Your complaints and comments should concern Lyfts procedures only.


I thought about that, but Uber and Lyft both are feeding off the same drivers, so cutting out the first paragraph is not gonna happen.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Lyft finally answered the email....


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

The e-mail basically says , if you walk out that door , don't even think about ever walking back in through it again .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Sounds about on par for what you should expect.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> How long have you been driving for Lyft for?


1.5 years


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> 1.5 years


what does your way bill say for the amounts you get paid ? if you would care to share


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> what does your way bill say for the amounts you get paid ? if you would care to share


Rate cards are in the dashboard for each city.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Rate cards are in the dashboard for each city.


i know. i was just wondering what yours said.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

You write well. Good Luck.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> i know. i was just wondering what yours said.


.68 mile .11 minute.

My market is saturated with part time drivers!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

AlteredBeast said:


> Not me... I make good money and have fun doing this.
> 
> Like I always say, show me another job where I can make this (picture attached) with so little effort on my part, and during the times that I am available. It ain't perfect, of course, but I'm not making this side cash anywhere else.
> View attachment 294403


After expenses you're looking at $300 max.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> You write well. Good Luck.


Fours years of college English! Thanks, but I went back and found typos. I have went through many grammar Nazis in school, then some on internet forums. Only spent ten minutes writing that before submitting it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> After expenses you're looking at $300 max.


I think those pictures are fabricated anyways.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> After expenses you're looking at $300 max.


Factored with gas, and my fund for wear & tear/new car purchase, I pocketed $420+ that week.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I think those pictures are fabricated anyways.


No one has the time to convince a bunch of internet strangers that they are doing better than they are by editing photos of their earnings. That sounds dumber than writing a letter to a faceless corporation who doesn't care about you and expecting to get something out of it besides the cartharsis of hitting "send."

Tell me a day and I will snap some live videos of my earnings screens if you want. I back up everything I say here in earnest, from my average daily earnings, to my average tip percentages, to whatever. Not all of us are suffering out here. My market pays 72 cents/mile and 15 cents/min, so not really much more than yours. I do tend to find I make my best money when others are straight up not on the road anymore, from 12:00 am to 3:00 am. But I usually work 7:30pm to 3:00am 5 days a week.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> I'm not other people. If the market sucked, nobody would make it there, but I guarantee you there are successful drivers in your part of Tennessee who have been doing this awhile.


$15 an hour is basically what you make taking out taxes and expenses and gas and insurance and self-employment tax. Not bad.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Guyinbp said:


> $15 an hour is basically what you make taking out taxes and expenses and gas and insurance and self-employment tax. Not bad.


Driving is the most dangerous activity a human can do. You're exposed to obvious physical dangers, but you're also ingesting 28 times the pollution and destroying your body mentally and physically. So saying $15 an hr (not what you're making) is sufficient is saying I'm not worth anything above what many believe minimum wage should be. 
Not to mention a normal $15 an hr job also has roughly $5 an hr worth of social and employment benefits. 
Working for rideshare used to pay out in the form of a flexible schedule. But since there are only a few hrs a day you can make above $10 an hr that s gone too. 
As a veteran in the game (do about three rides a month at this point. ) trust me when I tell you, these companies were never good, will never be good, and are designed to view drivers as nothing more than a source for corporate income/subsidies. 
Every one of you should be bombarding your governor with letters, emails, and phone calls. Anything less is a cop out.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Factored with gas, and my fund for wear & tear/new car purchase, I pocketed $420+ that week.
> 
> No one has the time to convince a bunch of internet strangers that they are doing better than they are by editing photos of their earnings. That sounds dumber than writing a letter to a faceless corporation who doesn't care about you and expecting to get something out of it besides the cartharsis of hitting "send."
> 
> Tell me a day and I will snap some live videos of my earnings screens if you want. I back up everything I say here in earnest, from my average daily earnings, to my average tip percentages, to whatever. Not all of us are suffering out here. My market pays 72 cents/mile and 15 cents/min, so not really much more than yours. I do tend to find I make my best money when others are straight up not on the road anymore, from 12:00 am to 3:00 am. But I usually work 7:30pm to 3:00am 5 days a week.


You net $642 this week. You pay your 15.3% no matter what self-employment tax (Social Security/Medicare tax). Which brings your tax-home pay down to approximately $544. I'll very conservatively estimate you pay 7% income tax (this is after you take your mileage deduction, at 7
% you'll probably get audited though ha). Brings you down to after federal tax to $516. You indicate that you pocket $420 out of that $642 which means your allowing for gas and wear and tear of about $222 for that week. I'll be very conservative again and say your weekly gas, wear and tear, rideshare insurance, etc... Instead of your $222 estimate, I'll say $110. So you're down to an approximate $395 net, for 24.8 hours is $16.30 an hour.

Oh wait I forgot Nebraska has an income tax of about 5%. So your net really is around $370 and that's very conservative, $15.25 an hour. Probably more like $13 or $14 but if that's successful to you, more power to you.

That's how these companies get you, you think you're making $30 an hour and it's at least half of that factoring in everything. And when tax time comes people tend not to be aware of it and get hit and have to drive a lot to pay them. Oh, and if you are not taking quarterly with holdings/estimated taxes, you'll pay an additional 6% penalty for underpayment by the IRS.

This is reality, sorry.

BTW I do drive 5 to 10 hours a week. I realize I make net $13 or so an hour. I don't mind because I have extra time and a full-time job and no life as I do accounting/taxes (j/k well kinda true). I also find driving 5 hours is rewarding as I get to meet people and learn the city (Chicago) really well. Find new restaurants, new areas of the city, new sites, ideas, everything. I am lucky in that I don't have to rely on rideshare for my living. I really admire people who can make it successful. I just can't, I'd pull my hair out if I had to deal with some of these customers. I don't drive when they tend to be out. Thankfully.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> Driving is the most dangerous activity a human can do. You're exposed to obvious physical dangers, but you're also ingesting 28 times the pollution and destroying your body mentally and physically. So saying $15 an hr (not what you're making) is sufficient is saying I'm not worth anything above what many believe minimum wage should be.
> Not to mention a normal $15 an hr job also has roughly $5 an hr worth of social and employment benefits.
> Working for rideshare used to pay out in the form of a flexible schedule. But since there are only a few hrs a day you can make above $10 an hr that s gone too.
> As a veteran in the game (do about three rides a month at this point. ) trust me when I tell you, these companies were never good, will never be good, and are designed to view drivers as nothing more than a source for corporate income/subsidies.
> Every one of you should be bombarding your governor with letters, emails, and phone calls. Anything less is a cop out.


I was commenting on the rude poster who is so proud of his $650. $420 after expenses. Yet he didn't even factor in the most expensive cost, taxes. A conservative way of estimating it is about 75% of your gross pay. So I was just saying after taxes he's making about $480, again very conservative. He claims he has about $200 for wear and tear and gas, you take the $200 from the $480 and he's looking at $280 for 24 hours. $11.66 an hour. I gave him the benefit of the doubt and said his wear and tear is less than he states. My point is even with the $30 an hour, he's netting no more than $15. If that's good for him, nice. For full-timers I doubt it. On top of that, they must pay for health insurance, retirement benefits, etc... And if you're driving and have a family I'd highly recommend getting a good health care plan and if you have a family with children, life insurance. It is not a safe job.

I've been driving 6 months. The more I've driven and the more I have factored in costs I now only drive if there's surge. And if I can't make $25 an hour gross, I go home unless I am having fun. $12 an hour isn't worth it most of the time.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Guyinbp said:


> I was commenting on the rude poster who is so proud of his $650. $420 after expenses. Yet he didn't even factor in the most expensive cost, taxes. A conservative way of estimating it is about 75% of your gross pay. So I was just saying after taxes he's making about $480, again very conservative. He claims he has about $200 for wear and tear and gas, you take the $200 from the $480 and he's looking at $280 for 24 hours. $11.66 an hour. I gave him the benefit of the doubt and said his wear and tear is less than he states. My point is even with the $30 an hour, he's netting no more than $15. If that's good for him, nice. For full-timers I doubt it. On top of that, they must pay for health insurance, retirement benefits, etc... And if you're driving and have a family I'd highly recommend getting a good health care plan and if you have a family with children, life insurance. It is not a safe job.
> 
> I've been driving 6 months. The more I've driven and the more I have factored in costs I now only drive if there's surge. And if I can't make $25 an hour gross, I go home unless I am having fun. $12 an hour isn't worth it most of the time.


You assume a lot. Much of which isn't super accurate.

I have 4 kids which afford me lots of tax cushion, as well as $2k per child in credits, I drive a very fuel efficient car, do my own maintenance on it, and will sell it before major problems arise (I hope, obviously) The money I put away monthly should allow me to buy a car roughly without additional costs at the end of this year (coupled with money I had previously put away, since I have only been Lyfting since June 2018) or pay for unforeseen repairs, and if I keep Lyfting, I should afford myself a new car (new to me, actually used) every couple of years. by trading out my current ride + depreciation. This is a moving target based on what I buy, obviously, but if I can't find a good ride and pay for unforeseen repairs by putting away 100-150 each week for 2 years, that is my own fault.

I am obviously not netting $30/hr. Probably not even $20/hr most weeks, but I am enjoying myself, making money that has allowed myself to do things I previously didn't think were possible, and meeting new people in a fun way.

My kids are on Medicaid (thanks Nebraska and it's 200%-to-poverty allowance and the ability for me to write off an insane amount of my work), My wife and I on an Affordable Care Act policy that is 100% covered (Again, thank you Nebraska) and I have a well-funded 401(k) and a nice life insurance policy to take care of my family in the unlikely event that something happens to me in Omaha, NE. You must assume that everyone who drives for Uber or Lyft are some kind of f-ups, who have no idea what they are doing, right?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Guyinbp said:


> I was commenting on the rude poster who is so proud of his $650. $420 after expenses. Yet he didn't even factor in the most expensive cost, taxes. A conservative way of estimating it is about 75% of your gross pay. So I was just saying after taxes he's making about $480, again very conservative. He claims he has about $200 for wear and tear and gas, you take the $200 from the $480 and he's looking at $280 for 24 hours. $11.66 an hour. I gave him the benefit of the doubt and said his wear and tear is less than he states. My point is even with the $30 an hour, he's netting no more than $15. If that's good for him, nice. For full-timers I doubt it. On top of that, they must pay for health insurance, retirement benefits, etc... And if you're driving and have a family I'd highly recommend getting a good health care plan and if you have a family with children, life insurance. It is not a safe job.
> 
> I've been driving 6 months. The more I've driven and the more I have factored in costs I now only drive if there's surge. And if I can't make $25 an hour gross, I go home unless I am having fun. $12 an hour isn't worth it most of the time.


If you do it correctly you don't have to pay any tax. You infact can qualify for food stamps. Lyft and Uber are governmental welfare. They use drivers as free labor. The middle class ends up picking up the tab.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Guyinbp said:


> You net $642 this week. You pay your 15.3% no matter what self-employment tax (Social Security/Medicare tax). Which brings your tax-home pay down to approximately $544. I'll very conservatively estimate you pay 7% income tax (this is after you take your mileage deduction, at 7
> % you'll probably get audited though ha). Brings you down to after federal tax to $516. You indicate that you pocket $420 out of that $642 which means your allowing for gas and wear and tear of about $222 for that week. I'll be very conservative again and say your weekly gas, wear and tear, rideshare insurance, etc... Instead of your $222 estimate, I'll say $110. So you're down to an approximate $395 net, for 24.8 hours is $16.30 an hour.
> 
> Oh wait I forgot Nebraska has an income tax of about 5%. So your net really is around $370 and that's very conservative, $15.25 an hour. Probably more like $13 or $14 but if that's successful to you, more power to you.
> ...


So you drive for fun? Do charitable work instead I think you can deduct more doing that than the .50 cents a mile we get now.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> So you drive for fun? Do charitable work instead I think you can deduct more doing that than the .50 cents a mile we get now.


Yes I do enjoy it. I do charitable work also and that's a lot of the money I earn. I put the DF on to my place and always get rides. And I have always enjoyed them except one. And I have a new car and use the actual expense method rather than the .54 method. Therefore I can write of the depreciation of a new car, wrote of insurance , write of car interest, repairs, etc.. so I owe basically no taxes on my driving. I'm not here to argue. Just some bozo was bragging about making money when someone was hurting and I was pointing out the reality. I didn't realize he was basically living off of welfare.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> You assume a lot. Much of which isn't super accurate.
> 
> I have 4 kids which afford me lots of tax cushion, as well as $2k per child in credits, I drive a very fuel efficient car, do my own maintenance on it, and will sell it before major problems arise (I hope, obviously) The money I put away monthly should allow me to buy a car roughly without additional costs at the end of this year (coupled with money I had previously put away, since I have only been Lyfting since June 2018) or pay for unforeseen repairs, and if I keep Lyfting, I should afford myself a new car (new to me, actually used) every couple of years. by trading out my current ride + depreciation. This is a moving target based on what I buy, obviously, but if I can't find a good ride and pay for unforeseen repairs by putting away 100-150 each week for 2 years, that is my own fault.
> 
> ...


No I don't. Just pointing out it's a difficult job. I didn't know you were living off government handouts sorry for assuming.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Guyinbp said:


> Yes I do enjoy it. I do charitable work also and that's a lot of the money I earn. I put the DF on to my place and always get rides. And I have always enjoyed them except one. And I have a new car and use the actual expense method rather than the .54 method. Therefore I can write of the depreciation of a new car, wrote of insurance , write of car interest, repairs, etc.. so I owe basically no taxes on my driving. I'm not here to argue. Just some bozo was bragging about making money when someone was hurting and I was pointing out the reality. I didn't realize he was basically living off of welfare.


Yes, he full of himself!

Lyft called my VOIP number trying to recruit a new driver. They didn't know it was me, and PROMISED $20.00 an hour. I almost cursed her out.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yes, he full of himself!
> 
> Lyft called my VOIP number trying to recruit a new driver. They didn't know it was me, and PROMISED $20.00 an hour. I almost cursed her out.


I want everyone to do well, I'm sorry if this didn't come across. I don't think everyone factors in the costs. I didn't for awhile. And I've ridden in cars where a couple of drivers told me they've never filed their income from Uber and Lyft . Anyway, I wish everyone the best, try not to let these companies get to you. They are greedy and it's only about them.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Guyinbp said:


> I want everyone to do well, I'm sorry if this didn't come across. I don't think everyone factors in the costs. I didn't for awhile. And I've ridden in cars where a couple of drivers told me they've never filed their income from Uber and Lyft . Anyway, I wish everyone the best, try not to let these companies get to you. They are greedy and it's only about them.


Our government is supposed to protect us, so go figure!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Guyinbp said:


> Yes I do enjoy it. I do charitable work also and that's a lot of the money I earn. I put the DF on to my place and always get rides. And I have always enjoyed them except one. And I have a new car and use the actual expense method rather than the .54 method. Therefore I can write of the depreciation of a new car, wrote of insurance , write of car interest, repairs, etc.. so I owe basically no taxes on my driving. I'm not here to argue. Just some bozo was bragging about making money when someone was hurting and I was pointing out the reality. I didn't realize he was basically living off of welfare.


No argument. You're doing it the only way ppl should do it. I always have the app on. I do mileage.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I think this would have been a better letter:

Dear Lyft,

Go F&%K yourself.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> I think this would have been a better letter:
> 
> Dear Lyft,
> 
> ...


Using profanity removes the good out of anything. It also shut down dialogue.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Using profanity removes the good out of anything. It also shut down dialogue.


You weren't looking for dialogue, and there was no good in that letter. You were venting to a company that does not care about you, your experience with uber, or how unfair these rideshare systems are. Ultimately, they are not responsible for your inability to make money or provide for your family. That's your job.

Leaving Uber and Lyft for greener pastures is the move to make. You got that part right.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> You weren't looking for dialogue, and there was no good in that letter. You were venting to a company that does not care about you, your experience with uber, or how unfair these rideshare systems are. Ultimately, they are not responsible for your inability to make money or provide for your family. That's your job.
> 
> Leaving Uber and Lyft for greener pastures is the move to make. You got that part right.


Taxi driving ain't easy neither.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Taxi driving ain't easy neither.


Do something else?


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hmmm... Guess my reading comprehension is lacking this early in the morning after doing what ants do last night and I wasn't sure why Uber was mentioned so many times in a letter to Lyft, but anyway. Maybe I need to read it through again later on...


you're being polite lol


FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> This is the Omaha Nebraska market on Lyft. 24 hours would bring in $650.00.


So just move like the cattle that you are?
We all do it and it's been done for centuries, no?
Why are you so special?
Adapt and survive.
: (


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Not me... I make good money and have fun doing this.
> 
> Like I always say, show me another job where I can make this (picture attached) with so little effort on my part, and during the times that I am available. It ain't perfect, of course, but I'm not making this side cash anywhere else.
> View attachment 294403


It's Omaha for crying out loud. That $642.00 per week will be spent cleaning out the crap and smell in your vehicle from transporting cows and cattle


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

NorCalPhil said:


> greener pastures


 My point exactly

Mooo Mooo


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That is why I posted here too.


Post it on Twitter, May need to attach it as an image and send it to uber too


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Fours years of college English!


I see...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> I agree with you in most areas, however, you start the letter talking about Uber and then switch to talking about Lyft.
> The letter is to Lyft. Your complaints and comments should concern Lyfts procedures only.


I kinda agree but I think it's more about shortening the letter


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

everybody talking about tax. what tax ? i paid zero tax on my earnings. just the miles i drove covered the tax. i also claimed dead miles so every mile i drove i x it by 2. i drive 40 to 60 hours a week.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Post it on Twitter, May need to attach it as an image and send it to uber too


I don't have social media accounts, but you are welcome to circulate the letter to any media you see fitting.


kingcorey321 said:


> everybody talking about tax. what tax ? i paid zero tax on my earnings. just the miles i drove covered the tax. i also claimed dead miles so every mile i drove i x it by 2. i drive 40 to 60 hours a week.


Part time drivers lose on the miliage deduction.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Go back and reactivate yourself. You got nothing to gain by deactivating yourself, nada. This way, whenever you want, you can go out and make some $$$. You don't want to drive, don't drive, but at least the window is open.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

mbd said:


> Go back and reactivate yourself. You got nothing to gain by deactivating yourself, nada. This way, whenever you want, you can go out and make some $$$. You don't want to drive, don't drive, but at least the window is open.


something to fall back to if blank hits the fan


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

mbd said:


> Go back and reactivate yourself. You got nothing to gain by deactivating yourself, nada. This way, whenever you want, you can go out and make some $$$. You don't want to drive, don't drive, but at least the window is open.


Yesterday, I went an had my bankruptcy converted to Chapter 7. A wrecker will be dispatched to pick the financed car up soon.


kingcorey321 said:


> something to fall back to if blank hits the fan


Having a financed car is not financial security when the driver has to have an* emergency maintenance budget*; if the driver even makes enough money to put away for emergencies, and I have seen countless photos of rideshare vehicles banged up on the verge of deactivation if a pax reports them. Not only that; I have had $1000.00 put away for emergencies under Dave Ramsey's _Financial Peace University _planning, but Uber's firing me to rely on Lyft did not suffice to keep funds saved. I'M DONE.

I replaced tires, oil, transmission fluid, brake fluid, pads and filters with limited funds.

I'm sick and tired of being sucked dry by LYFT!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Post it on Twitter, May need to attach it as an image and send it to uber too


Please tell @logangreen on Twitter about your experience with Lyft he loves that..


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AlteredBeast said:


> Not me... I make good money and have fun doing this.
> 
> Like I always say, show me another job where I can make this (picture attached) with so little effort on my part, and during the times that I am available. It ain't perfect, of course, but I'm not making this side cash anywhere else.
> View attachment 294403


Out of that 642 bucks how much are your expenses, how much is your time worth, and how much has your vehicle depreciated. You are making minimum wage at best. THAT'S NOTHING TO BE PROUD OF.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> Please tell @logangreen on Twitter about your experience with Lyft he loves that..


Go ahead and tweet the OP to him.


----------

